# Dog schools: Winchester, Hampshire



## lvrees (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello, 

I've recently moved to Winchester and am looking for a dog school to take my two terriers to. I would like to continue to do some obedience and agility with my PRT (we have done a little in the past) and I would like to do obedience with my dachshund x jrt (he's too long to do agility and isn't very obedient!  )

I've found some schools on the internet but would rather go from recommendation. 

An all round school which offers classes to all levels would be better as I would say they would both be beginners.

Thanks in advance!


----------

